# Need Feedback on Budget Cabinet Choices



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

i am thinking of getting a good budget cabinet as i am building a new system.the components of new system are pentium G620,intel H61 mobo & *4 hard disks(cooling them & keeping them dust free is biggest priority).*there is no graphics card at present but will buy one in future a card no powerful than HD7750.no overclocking will ever be done.i live in NCR region & it takes me ~2.5 hours to go to Nehru Place.my choices are:Coolermaster CMP250(Rs.2228),Elite 311(Rs.2400),Antex X1(Rs.2500),Bitfenix Merc Alpha(Rs.2700),NZXT Gamma(~2500-2700 but no certainty of availability & will have to go to Nehru Place to pick it up).except gamma all are currently available on snapdeal with free shipping so price is inclusive of all costs.

extra note:i have FSP saga II which has short cables but the matter of concern is only the 12v atx cpu 4pin cable(aka P4 cable) which is approx.43cm in length(end to end including connector length of 2cm) & someone posted on another forum that using the same psu he couldn't get this cable to reach socket in his source 210 elite which has a height of 495mm.all these cabinets have height less than or equal to 450mm/45cm so will it be alright to buy a bottom psu placement cabinet which i am preferring.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 10, 2013)

my vote will be to get betfenix merc alpha. dont forget install cabinet fans especially 2 front fans as you are having 4 hdd. have you bought cpu, mobo etc?if not . why dont you go with pentium g2020 one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

i bought G620,mobo & 4gb 1333 corsair ram(got it for just 1200 then) last year but didn't assembled as my other system was working fine & didn't felt the need but now it is dead hence this late assembling.bitfenix looks fine but unless my hdd temps crosses 50C i won't be installing front fan.40-45C temps are fine for hdd & i am hoping that a good cabinet with even 1 exhaust fan & front openings should be able to maintain these temps else i will add one fan in front.still if by some chance i can get gamma for ~2500 then it looks like better option with its right-angled hdd bays,dust filters & ventilated pci slots.


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 11, 2013)

go to mass computers nehru place they have nzxt cases. also check for source 210 elite.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i bought G620,mobo & 4gb 1333 corsair ram(got it for just 1200 then) last year but didn't assembled as my other system was working fine & didn't felt the need but now it is dead hence this late assembling.bitfenix looks fine but unless my hdd temps crosses 50C i won't be installing front fan.40-45C temps are fine for hdd & i am hoping that a good cabinet with even 1 exhaust fan & front openings should be able to maintain these temps else i will add one fan in front.still if by some chance i can get gamma for ~2500 then it looks like better option with its right-angled hdd bays,dust filters & ventilated pci slots.



4 hdds connecting  together will certainly increase the temperature of individual one,i think. hence 2 front fans may be required.if it can keep temps under 35degrees, it is better than a single fan and temps hovering around 40-45 degrees. in the long run it, hdd temp will rise up quickly with or without fans. hence my suggestion is install 2 front fans for that much hdds


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2013)

it also depends on hdd configuration.e.g.leaving one drive bay empty between 2 hdd will result in lower temps even without a fan.bitfenix merc alpha does not have a lower front panel fan for hdd bays thoughdoes not have meshed front panel.it has 2 upper side front panel intake fan option which i think is a bit of a negative since an intake fan directly in front of hdd bays with meshed front will lower temps better in case of stacked hard disks.



hitman4 said:


> go to mass computers nehru place they have nzxt cases. also check for source 210 elite.


called them & they told me that there is no stock of any nzxt model below guardian & very slim chances of getting in near future.they have Elite 311@2400 & Antex X1@2600 though.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

i have antec X1 and no hope for cable management. you can still manage, if you spend much higher time with it. also my antec psu cables are also short .this antec x1 keeps my hdd temp under 30 degrees with its built in front fan nowadays.i have a single  hdd. I have not added another fan though.


----------

